

Ask HN: french HN-minded forum or site to suggest ? - thibaut_barrere

My wife is looking for a french forum/site that would be somewhat similar to HN (she's a lot more fluent in french than in english).<p>Would you have suggestions ?<p>thanks!
======
kloncks
I doubt you will find the community of HN in other languages easily. If she's
into Technology news, however, I do know that a few of the top Tech Blogs do
offer a French version:

<http://fr.techcrunch.com/> <http://thenextweb.com/fr/>
<http://fr.mashable.com/>

~~~
thibaut_barrere
thanks for the links.

She's more looking for a community though, even remotely similar to HN.

Most entrepreneurs forums we have found so far are filled with paperworks
advice :/

------
sgruhier
May be it worths making it something simple and easy to use :)

